# Meet my Red Halfmoon Romeo(PICS)



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I had first seen Romeo on Christmas eve at the local Petco getting my dog a toy for Christmas. He really caught my eye amid all the rest in their tiny small cups..he even flared at me when I put my finger up to his cup. 

I didn't get him that day as I was going out of town for the holiday but I went back the day after Christmas and there he was..I'm guessing his $10 more price tag then the others deterred most from buying him but not me...I had't owned a Betta since I was a kid and have been wanting to get one for a while and knew he was the one!

I had some problems with him first and even brought him back to another Petco..where he sat for two days on the shelf...I was looking for another one during that time and couldn't find one I liked and wound up buying him back as he looked better. I made a thread about it here
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=89863

I have him in a Aqueon 2.5 gallon...with a slim heater, some black sand, an Amazon sword plant, a bamboo plant and 3 Betta bulbs just starting to sprout. He seems to like the tank but not the *filter*..I'm getting a Betta log to break up some more of the current. He's eating live baby brine shrimp, betta bites, the occasional pea and seems to be doing great now! :-D


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

..


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

...


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, he's very pretty!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He is gorgous! Such a beautiful tail!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

with his new Betta Log...he seems to like it.


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

what a gorgeous guy!! i'm really jealous! my HM tailbites so i rarely get to see him at his full potential like your guy.

as for the filter, you could try baffling it since the current seems to be too strong. there's a DIY sticky in the betta accessories thread. also i've heard from some other people on here that feeding peas to your betta is actually bad for them and not good for their digestion like a lot of people think. keep us updated with pics though! oh and fiy, i got my cousin a betta for christmas and she named hers Romeo, too


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

with the incandescent bulb that came with the tank he sees his reflection any time I turn it on...do you think a fluorescent will be better?


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

ManInBlack2010 said:


> feeding peas to your betta is actually bad for them and not good for their digestion like a lot of people think.


I thought peas were good for bloat and to clean them out? I give him a tiny piece about 1x a week.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

another shot this morning with his light on flaring at himself again.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Some more pics of his current tank after a 50% water change. I think I'm going to get him a different tank, I'm thinking about the eclipse corner 5, he doesn't stop flaring anytime I turn the light on in this one.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Peas are OK for constipation but since they can't be digested they shouldn't be fed to often. Unless you betta needs it/nothing els is helping treat it much like medication and save it for when you have to use it.


Also, you boy is gorgeous. I almost bought a tank like that(it was a 5gallon I think?) It looksnice. 


Umm...a note though.
That bamboo isn't fully aquatic. The top(with the wax cap) and the leaves should be above water level.
I have 2 of my longer bamboo shoots in a couple of my tanks and the fish like to inspect it/hide behind it. I know places like petsmart sell them in those tanks,but as we should know by now they really don't know much.


EDIT to add : I think the reflection is cause by the inside of the tank being brighter then the outside. This won't change with a new tank. Either don't use the light in the hood or get a brighter light in your room?


----------



## 4alwaysAbettaluver (Jan 15, 2012)

What was wrong with him the first time you bought him?


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Bambi said:


> Peas are OK for constipation but since they can't be digested they shouldn't be fed to often. Unless you betta needs it/nothing els is helping treat it much like medication and save it for when you have to use it.
> 
> 
> Also, you boy is gorgeous. I almost bought a tank like that(it was a 5gallon I think?) It looksnice.
> ...


I only gave him a pea when I didn't know what was wrong with him and he looked bloated which was just from feeding. I didn't know that about the bamboo plant, I think I'll return it if/when I bring the tank back. I called Aqueon about the reflection problem, they told me to "buy" a fluorescent bulb, which is about $12 well I bought there product and don't feel I should buy any extras to make it work right..the 5 gallon eclipse tank already has a fluorescent light, is twice the size, has a hidden filter with supposed less current and is only $15 over the one I have now.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

4alwaysAbettaluver said:


> What was wrong with him the first time you bought him?


Low ph(6.2) from using half filtered water made him very lethargic and gasping for air. He looked like he was really going to die one night so I placed him in his cup he came in floating in the tank to give him some help for air, when I woke up he looked much better even though it was the same water in the cup. I put him back in his tank and he was back to staying on the bottom and gasping for air. When I brought him back they put him in water out of another fish tank. Since I have him back he's been in nothing but aged, warmed and conditioned tap water and he swims(and flares) all over his tank and hangs out and sleeps in his Betta log.  
So my guess is the low ph made him so lethargic he struggled to come up for air which made him constantly gasp.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very gorgeous boy! and I have two tanks just like that!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

blueridge said:


> Very gorgeous boy! and I have two tanks just like that!


Do you having a reflection problem with the light on?


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

New home for Romeo...an Eclipse 3. Fluorescent lighting really cut down on reflection. I'll be posting a review thread of both tanks.


----------



## Isadorabelle (Jan 23, 2012)

Gosh, he's beautiful!!


----------



## Myrtaceae (Dec 17, 2011)

He's gorgeous  So red!

I used the filter baffle as described in the sticky-- the water bottle method. My Vimes *hates* his filter, but does okay as long as it's thoroughly baffled.

I use foam from the craft store for my background (to cut down on reflection). A large piece is .79c. I love it, because the foam doesn't warm if I spill during water changes. He has a red background and my sorority has a purple background.

Best of luck!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

So many tanks!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Myrtaceae said:


> He's gorgeous  So red!
> 
> I used the filter baffle as described in the sticky-- the water bottle method. My Vimes *hates* his filter, but does okay as long as it's thoroughly baffled.
> 
> ...


I used a piece of filter and a rubber band to baffle the current..it worked pretty good 8ts very weak now.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

You can barely see it in the tank.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Bettabubble3 said:


> So many tanks!


Yes.. this is his third tank in one month but this ones a keeper even though if his tank is the only light in the room he still sees his reflection.


----------

